# Here's another Humi that's going out



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This one is not my best work. I sanded through the veneer and cut through a tenon. It's birdseye Maple, Bubinga, Gaboon ebony and Spanish Cedar. I have someone in mind for this one if he wants a blem. Cboor001 are you listening?:wazzapp:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Bill if Chris doesn't want it I'll take it. That is still awsome!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

if he doesn't, I can find a good home for it.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

It closely matches mine, who is very lonely and wanting to breed. I'll send you back the pick of the litter. j/k


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

really nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great work as always


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hell yes Billy... I got my ears on... Wowwwieeeee!!!! That is awesome. Blem my arse!!! She's a beaut...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucky you chris!! :eyebrows:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That's some beautiful work!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Insane work. Attention to detail is great.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You, my man are a VERY talented craftsman. I wish I could afford your fine work!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I got to win one of your humidors


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill, you do some amazing work! I wish I had a small fraction of the talent you have with workworking!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful Work!! You also did a nice job with the pics


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool!!! Great work!!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow as usual. I couldn't even make a level bookshelf in woodshop.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work once again Bill


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I got to win one of your humidors


I agree thats a great humi Id love to get one for my office. bill a great piece you have a rare gift.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I thought I was next in line to receive one of your works of art---Got out of line to use the rest room-:bathbaby:-Crap!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet humi you made there, that's some great craftmanship.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

happy1 said:


> I got to win one of your humidors


You are the luckiest SOB I know, you win a Jeep and you win a humi and I am sure there is a lot more earnings I don't know about!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful work Bill!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool humi!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted to do something nice for A member that serves our country. Chris was just the right person for the job. He's away from his family and friends but still finds a way to bomb the crap out of a bunch of us. Let me know where you want it to go Chris. I still have a few days of detail work to finish on it but it'll be ready soon. Thank you and all the members of our military for your service to this great country. When Lew had his cigar contest to send you guys sticks, I was low and broke. I'm just playing a little catch up.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> It closely matches mine, who is very lonely and wanting to breed. I'll send you back the pick of the litter. j/k


Lew, no need to worry, yours willll have company soon enough. I have to make us even(ish). I was good at hiding my mistakes in the pictures. I'm one of those anal neurotics for perfection. I would normally put it in the loft to collect dust until eternity but that would be a waste of A humidor. He'll probably have a hard time finding the mistakes but they are there just to drive me nuts.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job Bill on another great humi. Congrats Cboor!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Its not blemished it has character that only Bill could give it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I wanted to do something nice for A member that serves our country. Chris was just the right person for the job. He's away from his family and friends but still finds a way to bomb the crap out of a bunch of us. Let me know where you want it to go Chris. I still have a few days of detail work to finish on it but it'll be ready soon. Thank you and all the members of our military for your service to this great country. When Lew had his cigar contest to send you guys sticks, I was low and broke. I'm just playing a little catch up.


Very nice of you to think of our military personnel. And to show it by sending a fine piece of work like this. I can't tell of the blemishes you speak of, but I can tell you, it looks just fine!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

They say the sigh of a good woodworker is how well he hides his mistakes. Hiding sucks.:twitch::decision:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow that looks great Bill!


----------

